# Got a Hobart slicer today



## rexster314 (Sep 13, 2014)

Model 1612. Needing a lot of cleanup and proper lubrication, but motor works, carriage is smooth, indexing knob is almost locked up needing a breakdown of the parts, but overall in very good shape for something almost 50 years old or better. Paid 150 for it and it'll outlive me













2014-09-13%2012.57.29.jpg



__ rexster314
__ Sep 13, 2014


----------



## chef willie (Sep 13, 2014)

congrats.....a FINE machine.....Willie


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 13, 2014)

Nice find!


----------



## b-one (Sep 13, 2014)

Looks like it cleaned up well. Nice find.


----------



## foamheart (Sep 13, 2014)

Great find, great price...... grats!


----------



## mark66 (Sep 13, 2014)

Great Machine. Looks like you also got blade sharpener attachment. That alone is worth $100.00


----------



## venture (Sep 13, 2014)

Great score!

Being a Hobart?

Your great grandchildren will probably enjoy using it?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## rexster314 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes, I asked the seller if he had the attachment and when I got there to pick it up he had found it. I just got through cleaning the indexing plate and controls. Had to put a propane torch on the housing it was gummed up so bad. Completely disassembled the carriage and cleaned up everything, even using 2000 grit sandpaper to dress the rods back up. Put a half assed edge on the blade (waiting for new stones for the sharpening tool) and tried it out with a piece of Canadian bacon that needed slicing. Works great!!


----------

